

Ask HN: Which mobile phone would you buy? - ca98am79

I need to get a new phone and was wondering what suggestions HN has.  I was waiting for Android, but I can't wait forever.  And it seems like there are a lot of problems with the new iPhone.  What do you currently have or what would you get?  Any general suggestions are greatly appreciated - thanks!
======
mrjbq7
I love the new iPhone 3G.

And the SDK, plus the distribution that the App Store provides, makes a
compelling combination.

Battery life is a little light, but the screen (oh the screen!) and wifi, gps,
bluetooth, 3G, EDGE, etc.

~~~
ca98am79
thanks - this is probably where I am leaning. You haven't had any problems
besides the battery life?

~~~
mrjbq7
Nothing that a good software update (e.g., iPhone OS 2.0.1) won't fix.

------
geuis
I have the iPhone 3G after upgrading from my first-gen iPhone. Honestly, it's
not any more useful than the old one. 3G sucks the battery in only a couple of
hours. I live in San Francisco and the 3G coverage is so sporadic and
unreliable it switches back to edge anyway. I mainly just leave 3G off.

The gps is next to useless. It doesn't matter if I'm inside or outside, it
never really works. I can be side by side with a Garmin that locates me
exactly while the iphone only sees a 10 block radius.

So basically, buy an iPhone. I absolutely loved my first-gen. Had it
jailbroken for the better part of a year. Edge was slow, but was reliable. The
jailbroke apps that the hacker community put together were much better than
the crap that's coming out of the App Store.

It's a great phone, but 3g/gps isn't the reason why.

~~~
ca98am79
interesting - thanks very much for the comment

